# Payless Is Closing All Of Its Stores



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 16, 2019)

“Iconic”


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Feb 16, 2019)

They are going to change the name and raise prices. Remember that instagram trick where folks paid $600 for their shoes?


----------



## nysister (Feb 16, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> They are going to change the name and raise prices. Remember that instagram trick where folks paid $600 for their shoes?



Spot on. I don't think this is what it seems like at first glance.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 16, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> They are going to change the name and raise prices. Remember that instagram trick where folks paid $600 for their shoes?





Yep, same inventory, different name and higher prices.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 16, 2019)

If the plan is to close and reopen under a new name then they should have been changed the name because no one "pays less" at Payless anymore. Why would anyone shop there when DSW has been the new Payless (with better shoes!) for over 10 years now?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Feb 17, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> They are going to change the name and raise prices. Remember that instagram trick where folks paid $600 for their shoes?



Wait, what? I’m sleep, when did this happen?


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 18, 2019)

LdyKamz said:


> If the plan is to close and reopen under a new name then they should have been changed the name because no one "pays less" at Payless anymore. Why would anyone shop there when DSW has been the new Payless (with better shoes!) for over 10 years now?



Payless shoes are trash compared to DSW. I would think Shoe Carnival is more on the Payless level. Yes they are both far less than what you can expect at other stores but Payless shoes were gutter quality. It’s like they rounded up the leftover clearance shoes from all the stores.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2019)

Well, OK will be looking out for any  "new luxury shoe store"  that opens in our area. I'm sure they won't re-use Palessi...


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2019)

A while back, Payless did an "experiment" and sold their shoes to unsuspecting buyers for up to $600. That only means shoes are shoes, no matter how much you pay for them.. lol





SoopremeBeing said:


> Wait, what? I’m sleep, when did this happen?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 18, 2019)

I’m low-key devastated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 18, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I’m low-key devastated.


Payless came in handy if I was traveling and had a shoe emergency.   Yes I have packed mitch-match shoes  or only one dress shoe on more than one occasion.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Feb 18, 2019)

Ditto.  I have all kinds of “Wear-them-twice if they don’t get wet” shoes from Payless that I bought when my good shoes hurt too much to go on living.  Payless got me out of many a jam.  I’m sad.   





Crackers Phinn said:


> Payless came in handy if I was traveling and had a shoe emergency.   Yes I have packed mitch-match shoes  or only one dress shoe on more than one occasion.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 18, 2019)

Aww. =( I get my nonslips from there. Now I'll have to order them online or something.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 18, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> They are going to change the name and raise prices. Remember that instagram trick where folks paid $600 for their shoes?



This is what I thinking. It would be a great b
hustle plus they can get away from retail spaces.

I too have went to payless for a shoe emergency years ago.


----------



## MzRhonda (Feb 18, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Aww. =( I get my nonslips from there. Now I'll have to order them online or something.


Yes to the nonslips.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't know if they are going to be able to get away with $600 shoes because the insoles of Payless shoes were good for sticking to feet whether there was socks on or not.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh no! I love Payless for shoe emergencies. Believe it or not some of their shoes are cute and comfortable. I still have some Payless shoes that are going strong. Payless has been around since I was a little girl.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 18, 2019)

Haven’t been in years however they did have comfy flats.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I’m low-key devastated.


I bought some boots and they were lined on the inside and so comfy.. I paid $31 and they lasted for 7 years.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 18, 2019)

I’ve never been able to wear Payless shoes. I wear a size 11 and they’re all huge. My feet are long and narrow. Not everyone that wears large sizes wears shoes the size of boats.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 18, 2019)

WOW!! I can't believe they are really closing. I still have some ballet flats from there that have held up nicely.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2019)

Something about the material of Payless shoes always made my feet sweat. I used to give them a try every few years and would always stop after having this experience.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 19, 2019)

My friend told me she buys all her kids shoes at Payless. I don’t understand because by my memory they fall apart with regular wear. I can’t imagine how long they’d last with kid abuse.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 20, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My friend told me she buys all her kids shoes at Payless. I don’t understand because by my memory they fall apart with regular wear. I can’t imagine how long they’d last with kid abuse.


If her kids are growing fast she might not really notice. You expect kids to grow out of stuff and run down shoes so she probably doesn't relate the shoes falling apart to poor quality.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 21, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Payless came in handy if I was traveling and had a shoe emergency.   Yes I have packed mitch-match shoes  or only one dress shoe on more than one occasion.



Yes! I ran off and left my shoe bag once. I had to get on my flight so DH just bought me some new/temporary ones from Payless and some other store.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 21, 2019)

I can't wear Payless shoes now. At least not their heels. They make my feet hurt. I bought three pair about 3 months ago. One pair is okay, but I can't wear them all day. The other two I'll have to give away. I thought maybe I needed to break them in, but nope. I bought the correct sizes too. I'll stick with DSW and Macy's.


----------

